# Pm1340gt Way Oil Ports



## RIO (Mar 14, 2016)

What do you guys use to get way oil past the ball?  I've tried Golden Rod oil cans pressed down tight and straight against the port, and used good pressure, but the port still won't take oil.  I'm sure there is a simple answer to this.  Is there a specific type of oil can I need for these ports?
RIO


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 15, 2016)

Put a short (2"?) piece of Tygon clear vinyl aquarium size tubing on the end of the oil can delivery tube.  Make sure the business end is cut clean and square.  Push the tubing down squarely over the ball and pump.  The oil will go past the ball and nowhere else.  After a year or so the tubing starts getting hard, at least with the oil I use, so splurge and buy a couple feet of it for a lifetime supply!  The tip of your oil can will also no longer scratch the paint and the shiny metal on your machines.  The other little known problem with ball oilers is that if you push the ball too far into the hole it will stay there, and you will need to replace the oiler.  Ask me how I know...   8^)

I suppose black rubber vacuum tubing would work, too, but I have not tried it yet.  The clear tubing is nice because you can see the oil start to flow into the fitting.


----------



## AirWolf (Mar 15, 2016)

I know your pain!  Seems like if you barely push on it the ball seats and seals the passageway "inside" and won't take oil. I have to press it from the side just a little bit and seems to get it into the more difficult ones... a bit of oil comes out onto the machine but not a lot.  Looking at one of the needlepoint grease fitting tools myself to see ifit works better.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2016)

I use the golden rod oil cans, but it took a few times for me to figure out how to do it. If I pushed straight in, it took a great deal of force on the trigger to get a very little amount of oil onto the ways because the ball is obstructing the oil can tip. 

What I learned to do is to 'tip' the oil can just slightly to the side (and giving a little more pressure on the oil can tip to get a good seal) and that allows me to easily get oil in there. I use the same technique with the other oilers and now I have oil dripping everywhere.  

I've not tried this, but putting a small groove in the very tip of the oil can with a needle file should allow oil to get past the ball as well. I have a extra golden rod oiler and I think I'll give this a try. Putting a small angle on the tip should work as well.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've always tilted the can a bit.  Experiment a bit and you will find the sweet spot.


----------



## RIO (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm surprised there isn't a better solution.  But thanks for all the advice guys!!  I'll try all or some of your techniques.
RIO


----------

